
Covid-19 interactive graph of cases by US County using latest NYTimes data - scottfits
https://coviz.us/
======
panarky
Using a linear Y-axis without normalizing by population is misleading.

For example, Los Angeles vs. San Francisco ->
[https://imgur.com/a/k4SykrJ](https://imgur.com/a/k4SykrJ)

The chart makes it appear that LA is a raging wildfire, while SF is under
control.

Actually, LA has 2 cases per 10000 while SF has 4 cases per 10000. SF is twice
as bad but you wouldn't know it from the chart.

You could use a log scale for the Y-axis, and while this doesn't solve the
population problem, at least you can compare the rate of growth or trajectory
to judge how well the county is controlling the spread.

------
boneitis
Does anyone see where to find the latest data?

Even this website posted is running off of the old data.

The CSV dump from the NYT repo is out of date, although the heavy website and
very fluffy news article from the data source has much fresher numbers.

I was hoping be able to quickly look up localized data with a quick bash
command every time my threshold of morbid curiosity is breached, but the data
is a couple days old.

P.S.,

Thank you OP for bringing awareness to this data source.

Refreshing the Wikipedia page for the pandemic with numbers by country was
starting to lose its relief/reward factor to my feedback loop.

~~~
boneitis
Just to update, upon a little closer inspection:

What it looks like is that updates are posted once a day to the news article,
and later on the NYT pushes the previous day's data to the repo.

So, afaict, there's a >1-2d delay for NYT's latest data being pushed to the
repo.

------
jacobolus
Charts with linear scale are nearly useless for gaining meaningful insight
about the progress of exponential growth.

~~~
votepaunchy
Not scaling by population is also nearly useless when making comparisons.

------
dplgk
It's not loading

